# Индивидуальная аппликатура на баяне



## kep (9 Фев 2012)

Тема началась отсюда:

ukumik
Порядковая - 1-2-3-4-5, то есть гамма C-dur будет играться на баяне так 2с-3d-4e-1f-2g-3a-1h
Традиционная - 2-4-3-4-3-2-4

Jupiter
Во где дурь то... Аппликатура ставится от индивидуального физического состояния учащегося...
Нет с 1972 года обязательной расстановки пальцев в гаммах(кстати,на Западе это отменили раньше- у них изначально в правой было пять рядов и другая система).
------------------------------------------------
Так как же ее поставить? 
Условия задачки: мальчик я взрослый, много лет назад закончил муз. школу у П.Н.Шашкина по аккордеону. Недавно решил перейти на баян. Пытаюсь заниматься по учебнику Семенова, но пальцы деревянные, неудобно, и продолжительные упражнения не дают прогресса. 
Вопрос: подскажите, как выработать индивидуальную аппликатуру - кажется, это то, что мне надо.

Буду крайне признателен конструктивным советникам (советчикам - как-то не звучит :negative: ).


----------



## ukumik (9 Фев 2012)

Так называемая порядковая аппликатура дает логику в пассажах, в то время как традиционная дает при меньших затратах сил больше качества штриха. Я тоже закончил школу изучая только традиционную и потом уже, только в колледже было обязательно изучение гамм двумя разными аппликатурами. Сначала это жутко выводит из себя, но потом понимаешь, что осознав логику (какая там логика 1-2-3, 1-2-3-4 или наоборот) все больше и больше доверяешь именно этой аппликатуре. Традиционная, на мой взгляд (и это только мое мнение) ограничена в удобстве - все длинные арпеджио играются с 1 пальцем, что заставляет "выносить", ранее не игравшим 5-пальцевой аппликатурой, большой палец из-за грифа.
Вообще тема эта очень спорная и многие из известных мне педагогов и исполнителей играют традиционной, многие пятипальцевой.
Я больше порядковой (пятипальцевой). Освобождается рука, больше свободы кисти. Да и Вам как аккордеонисту это будет удобнее и сподручнее.
p.s. Это только мое мнение.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (9 Фев 2012)

Это статья профессора А. Дмитриева о пятипальцевой аппликатуре. 
Скажите, пожалуйста, что у вас за баян. Надеюсь, не тот, что на аватаре. Поясните также, какую аппликатуру предлагает Вячеслав Семёнов в своей школе.
У меня есть ещё старая брошюра А. Полетаева о пятипальцевой аппликатуре на трёхрядном баяне. Могу попытаться отсканировать и выслать.


----------



## ukumik (9 Фев 2012)

Вот ссылка на Школу В.А. Семенова тыц
Очень толковый сборник.И хотя он расчитан на совсем начинающего, советую почитать стр. 32-37 там основные аппликатуры.
По поводу инструмента - хотелось бы верить что не тот который на аватаре


----------



## kep (9 Фев 2012)

Огромное спасибо за советы. Дмитриева скачал и буду применять три раза в день до еды  
Ссылка на школу Семенова у меня не работает, но судя по всему это именно тот учебник по которому я занимаюсь.

DiegoVaz3 писал:


> Скажите, пожалуйста, что у вас за баян. Надеюсь, не тот, что на аватаре.


ukumik писал:


> По поводу инструмента - хотелось бы верить что не тот который на аватаре



У меня именно изображенный Roland FR-7b. А чем плох-то?


----------



## ukumik (9 Фев 2012)

Ничем не плох, только система у него не такая как у Юпитеров и Прочих инструментов. Клавиатура отзеркалена правая. Боюсь ошибиться, но по моему это называется C-гриф, а русская школа вся построена на B-грифе. На таких клавиатурах - совсем по иному строится аппликатура. Я к сожалению не смогу вам тут ничем помочь, не встречал школ по такой системе((( Хотя я почитал вроде бы можно поменять систему грифа в роландах.
Может это возможно программно, без механических манипуляций.


----------



## kep (9 Фев 2012)

ukumik писал:


> Ничем не плох, только система у него не такая как у Юпитеров и Прочих инструментов


Нет-нет, у него по 6 переключаемых раскладок и справа и слева, включая баянные. МОжно любую комбинацию залудить - хоть b справа и зеркальную ей слева.
Вообще, инструмент с необычными возможностями, и именно в баянно-аккордеонном звуке, могу рассказать если только интересно.


----------



## ukumik (9 Фев 2012)

Ну тогда вам все карты в руки! Я уж думал испугаться)
Видел записи с конкурса в Москве - играли на Роландах - достойно!


----------



## Victord (10 Фев 2012)

DiegoVaz3 писал:


> У меня есть ещё старая брошюра А. Полетаева о пятипальцевой аппликатуре на трёхрядном баяне. Могу попытаться отсканировать и выслать.


Давно ищу литературу для трехрядного баяна. Если не затруднит пришлите на [email protected] 
С уважением, Виктор
kep писал:


> Вообще, инструмент с необычными возможностями, и именно в баянно-аккордеонном звуке, могу рассказать если
> только интересно.


Конечно интересно. В перспективе собираюсь брать пятирядный инструмент. Интересует все какие плюсы, какие минусы. Сколько стоит Ваш инструмент, процесс 
покупки. Ответы на этот вопрос ждем в ветке "Компьютерные технологии!



С уважением, Виктор.


----------



## sahar122 (10 Фев 2012)

СемЁнов.сборник -раб. ссылка


----------



## Victord (10 Фев 2012)

sahar122 писал:


> СемЁнов.сборник -раб. ссылка


Этот сборник есть, но он для пятирядного баяна.
С уважением, Виктор.


----------



## sahar122 (10 Фев 2012)

Меня тоже интерисует лит-ра о 3-х рядных баянах...
Если не затруднит дайте ссылку на литературу!


----------



## Victord (11 Фев 2012)

Поиском нашел в Электронной библиотеке (спасибо Александру Ман) сборник Ю. Бардина "Обучение игре на баяне по пятипальцевой аппликатуре" 



Может пригодится.
С уважением, Виктор.


----------



## tahti (11 Фев 2012)

Прочла все комментарии с большим интересом!
У меня два вопроса: 1) Сложно-ли перейти с 3-х рядного
на пятирядный баян?

2)Какой из пятирядных вы бы советовали 
приобрести?

Жду с нетерпением ответа.Татьяна.


----------



## Boris433 (12 Фев 2012)

...перейти с 3-х рядного
на пятирядный баян? Легко! Был бы он в наличии. А какой покупать...На вкус и цвет товарищей нет, но я бы советовал выбирать правую втулочную механику. Стабильная, не разбалтывается...


----------



## Сергей Кривощапов (12 Фев 2012)

по мне 5 ти пальцевая апликатура чуть быстрее нежели трех палая. но лучше всего наверно использовать преимущества и того и другого


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (13 Фев 2012)

http://files.mail.ru/7QYBDF 
Кому надо Полетаева, качать здесь.


----------



## patap (12 Мар 2012)

Очень нравится вальс " Под небом Парижа"
Для начала решил освоить его в обработке Дмитриева. (На баяне)
Не могли бы помочь с правильной апликатурой, а то пальцы путаются на триолях. (лучше с участием большого пальца - баян пятирядный)
Буду очень признателен.
Спасибо!
ссылку на файл с нотами : http://zalil.ru/32865512
Можно на почту: [email protected]


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (13 Мар 2012)

Для тех триолей, на мой взгляд, поставьте пятый палец на ми второй октавы в пятом ряду и идите дальше по линии ( + означает вспомогательные ряды ): 
ми+5 ре+4-ми5-ре+5 до3-ре+4-до3, си+4-до5-си+4 ля3-си+4-ля3 соль2-ля3-соль2, фа1. 
Можно и иначе: 
ми+3 ре+2-ми+3-ре+2 до1-ре+2-до1, си+4-до3-си+4 ля3-си+4-ля3 соль2-ля3-соль2, фа1.
Есть много других вариантов, найдите Ваш, ведь аппликатура вещь индивидуальная.


----------

